# Milestone



## CotterPin (2 Nov 2007)

I reached a salutary milestone last weekend. I was planning to do the Emitremmus (the End of Summertime Audax from Stevenage) on Sunday.

It's always a nice one to do. You don't have to start early so you get a lie-in, and it is lovely countryside on the Herts/Essex borders - the ride goes over to Saffron Walden.

The day before I got the bike ready, making sure the brakes were fine, the tyres were hard, etc. I even zip-tied the little number that the organisers give you to my bike. Being an audax, they have no significance, but a little added extra. I gave the bike a bit of a polish as well. Always nicer to ride a shiny bike.

Then I went out for Saturday night...






And got plastered






And then the following morning I discovered that I can no longer go out and get drunk on a Saturday night and expect to be able to ride the bike the following day.


----------



## Brock (2 Nov 2007)

Oh dear oh dear.. How much did you drink?


----------



## CotterPin (2 Nov 2007)

It was a free bar. I don't recall having an empty class all evening.


----------



## Brock (2 Nov 2007)

Oooh.. You've reached an age where 'free bar' and 'audax' can only coexist happily within the confines of a single weekend where the audax is tackled _before_ the bar. Comiserations.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (2 Nov 2007)

Ahh..... I remember the days when I was able to 'multitask' all weekend.

Now it's definitely "either / or ".


----------



## ash68 (2 Nov 2007)

same here. Don't drink much usually, but if I have 7 or 8 pints it seems to take 3 or 4 days before I feel right again.Tend to stay sober (most of the time) and enjoy waking up with a clear head. Boring I know, but I hate hangovers  and it spoils a Sunday ,my day off work.


----------

